# Suicidios 2006/2007



## LUPER (29 Nov 2006 às 22:50)

Tá inaugurado este fabuloso topico de desabafo da malta


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 22:53)

Realmente depois desta saída só dá vontade de


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2006 às 22:59)

Bem eu não queria estava a ver se me aguentava mas vocês tão a me obrigar a ir ver os modelos vou me passar já sei  alias ainda nem vi mas pelo que o Luper me tem dito a coisa está preta


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2006 às 23:04)

quero um meteograma destes pa mminha terrinha


----------



## LUPER (29 Nov 2006 às 23:18)

spiritmind disse:


> quero um meteograma destes pa mminha terrinha



Colegas Doutores arranjam ai um Xanax 2mg aqui pra malta ou não?


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2006 às 23:23)

LUPER disse:


> Colegas Doutores arranjam ai um Xanaz 2mg aqui pra mal ta ou não?


      
diz la que nao gostavas luper, andavamos sempre com os nossos termometros com um tracinho - antes dos valores. temperaturas negativas


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2006 às 23:49)

Bem vamos esperar que tenha sido só uma má saída mas o pior é que as outras todas para traz já eram más mas vamos ter fé que isto ainda muda pelo menos que volte aquele cenário de frio a partir do dia 6 ate ao dia 7 já era melhor que nada realmente olhar para os modelos nos últimos dias tem sido um suplicio dos grandes e cada vez está pior!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 00:12)

Vocês bem me tentam, mas não me hão de ver por aqui a postar!


----------



## LUPER (30 Nov 2006 às 01:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vocês bem me tentam, mas não me hão de ver por aqui a postar!



Vá lá um postizito a queixar-te dos modelos, se não isto na tem piada


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 01:14)

Prontos consegui resistir 1 horita! uffaaa, vou desabafar!

Não sei se é do aquecimento ou do arrefecimento global, sinceramente já não digo nada, mas que está a ser uma porcaria de Outono em relação ao frio isso é que está. Tenho anos em que por esta data já tinha ido 2 e 3 vezes à neve e este ano nada de nada , nem na Serra da Estrela  

Sabemos que o clima está mudar, mas esta mudança intermédia sucks


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2006 às 01:23)

É verdade eu também já por esta altura tinha tido facilmente noutros anos temperaturas mínimas abaixo dos 5ºC e este ano o mais baixo que tive ate agora foi se não me engano 8ºC onde estão aquelas descidas radicais que eu via em que ainda antes da hora do jantar tinha 6,7 e 8ºC este ano nada a ver pelo menos até agora e não se avizinha nada de bom a esse respeito as chuvas tem um papel importante mas não explicam tudo até porque agora não temos chuva e não vejo frio como era para ter nesta altura  Ora se este mes de Dezembro fosse seco pela norma seria muito frio não


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2006 às 02:09)

Esperem mais 2 ou 3 anitos e depois conversamos todos por telégrafo...bem isolados pois as antenas móveis devem estar estaladiças.

http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/11/snow.html

isto é que eu queria outra vez!


----------



## Zoelae (30 Nov 2006 às 06:43)

A próxima semana vai ser excelente , com a nova actualização é só espreitar...


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 08:50)

Tal como o Seringador disse, o mes de Dezembro é para esquecer...Depois para o ano a animaçao ha-de voltar...

ANIMO malta....


----------



## duncan (30 Nov 2006 às 09:23)

eu nao sou nenhum experto em meteorologia, mas acho que o nosso clima tem ciclos, anos mais  quentes outros mais frios, e anos mais chuvosos.E este ano penso que vai ser chuvoso e com temperaturas acima da média,e consequentemente acho quase de certeza que o póximo verao vai ser mais fresco consequencia de um inferno chuvoso,o que estou a dizer nao é previsao, mas tem haver com as observaçoes de anos anteriores.Ou seja, o que eu tenho verificado é que em anos passados em que temos invernos secos e frios, os veroes tem sido quentes, e que em invernos quentes e chuvosos os veroes seguintes são mais frescos.Se eu estiver errado podem corrigir o que eu dise.


----------



## LUPER (30 Nov 2006 às 13:59)

Para a saidas das 06z mais um    

Espero criar o topico do resuscitamento o mais rápido possivel


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 17:45)

Nós já nos queixamos, mas agora imaginem como devem estar os meteoloucos da Europa Central e de Leste, com isos de autêntica Primavera para aqueles lados 





Por este andar não vai haver desportos de Inverno este ano


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 17:50)

tozequio disse:


> Nós já nos queixamos, mas agora imaginem como devem estar os meteoloucos da Europa Central e de Leste, com isos de autêntica Primavera para aqueles lados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



este ano a neve esta dificil de vir em força mas espero que este atraso seja sinónimo de quantidade


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 17:52)

Neve, onde estás? Quem te demora?
Quem faz que o teu influxo em nós não caia?
Porque (triste de mim!) porque não raia
Pelo menos na Serra da Estrela a tua aurora?


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 17:53)

tozequio disse:


> Neve, onde estás? Quem te demora?
> Quem faz que o teu influxo em nós não caia?
> Porque (triste de mim!) porque não raia
> Pelo menos na Serra da Estrela a tua aurora?



Aíiii temos poeta


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 17:54)

spiritmind disse:


> Aíiii temos poeta



http://pt.weblog.com.pt/arquivo/cat_manuel_maria_barbosa_do_bocage.html

 

Foi só uma "pequena" adaptação


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 17:58)

tozequio disse:


> http://pt.weblog.com.pt/arquivo/cat_manuel_maria_barbosa_do_bocage.html
> 
> 
> 
> Foi só uma "pequena" adaptação



o que conta e a imaginação


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2006 às 17:58)

tozequio disse:


> Neve, onde estás? Quem te demora?
> Quem faz que o teu influxo em nós não caia?
> Porque (triste de mim!) porque não raia
> Pelo menos na Serra da Estrela a tua aurora?



Com poemas pode ser que a coisa se resolva mais cedo


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2006 às 18:02)

tozequio disse:


> Nós já nos queixamos, mas agora imaginem como devem estar os meteoloucos da Europa Central e de Leste, com isos de autêntica Primavera para aqueles lados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já agora está muito calor na maior parte da Europa. Hoje, Moscovo teve uma mínima de 4ºC, Helsínquia 5ºC e Viena 9ºC


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 18:04)

Dan disse:


> Hoje, Moscovo teve uma mínima de 4ºC, Helsínquia 5ºC e Viena 9ºC



E o problema é que a tendência não parece ser de melhoria... isos superiores a 5 no Oeste da Polónia a 1 semana do Natal


----------



## LUPER (30 Nov 2006 às 21:52)

tozequio disse:


> E o problema é que a tendência não parece ser de melhoria... isos superiores a 5 no Oeste da Polónia a 1 semana do Natal



E nas americas a baterem-se recordes de frio com mais de 100 anos e nós


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2006 às 21:59)

tozequio disse:


> Neve, onde estás? Quem te demora?
> Quem faz que o teu influxo em nós não caia?
> Porque (triste de mim!) porque não raia
> Pelo menos na Serra da Estrela a tua aurora?


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Nov 2006 às 22:08)

Neve nossa que estas no ceu
Santificados os vossos flocos
Venham a nos os vossos nevoes
Sejam feitas as vossas condiçoes 
Tanto a 850 como a 500(hPa)

O nevao nosso de cada dia nos dai hoje
Perdoai os que falam do aquecimento global
Assim como nos os perdoamos...
E não nos deixeis cair em tentação
De virar adeptos do sol e calor...

Pensei numa pequena reza para a neve..Podemos vir a ser beatos desta religiao..Nevólica..!


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 22:13)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Neve nossa que estas no ceu
> Santificados os vossos flocos
> Venham a nos os vossos nevoes
> Sejam feitas as vossas condiçoes
> ...



acho que estamos a ficar loucos     ta espectacular, imagino o que as pessoas que visitam este forum pensam sobre nos, aquelas que nao sao os chamados meteoloucos


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2006 às 22:27)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Neve nossa que estas no ceu
> Santificados os vossos flocos
> Venham a nos os vossos nevoes
> Sejam feitas as vossas condiçoes
> ...


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2006 às 22:35)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Neve nossa que estas no ceu
> Santificados os vossos flocos
> Venham a nos os vossos nevoes
> Sejam feitas as vossas condiçoes
> ...



      

Bom vocês andam mesmo inspirados...

Já agora: 
Glória à neve, à geada e ao sincelo, como era há 10.000 anos, há 150 e sempre Amén!


----------



## LUPER (1 Dez 2006 às 00:20)

spiritmind disse:


> acho que estamos a ficar loucos     ta espectacular, imagino o que as pessoas que visitam este forum pensam sobre nos, aquelas que nao sao os chamados meteoloucos



Qualquer dia o governo repatriata-nos pra Sibéria, por atentados verbais ao IM e ao Louis Funne


----------



## tozequio (1 Dez 2006 às 00:22)

LUPER disse:


> Qualquer dia o governo repatriata-nos pra Sibéria, por atentados verbais ao IM e ao Louis Funne



Não me importava nada de ser repatriado para lá, frio é coisa que não nos faltava


----------



## LUPER (1 Dez 2006 às 00:25)

tozequio disse:


> Não me importava nada de ser repatriado para lá, frio é coisa que não nos faltava



Isso era o que a malta queria


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 01:50)

Bem vocês são artístas!


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 19:30)

São horas de ressucitar Luper


----------



## RMira (6 Dez 2006 às 16:12)

Espero estar enganado mas penso que puxar este tópico para cima começa a fazer algum sentido  

 sem  =


----------



## Nuno (6 Dez 2006 às 16:16)




----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 01:33)




----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 01:41)

Realmente a temperatura a esta hora aqui para mim tbm está a desiludir um pouco 10,3ºc a ver se deche mto mais nos próximos dias isto de não ter já uma mínima abaixo dos 5ºC por esta altura não é nada comum


----------



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 10:30)

Mas de que se estão a lamentar? Acham que as temperaturas ainda estão por cima da media?


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 11:49)

LUPER disse:


> Mas de que se estão a lamentar? Acham que as temperaturas ainda estão por cima da media?



Eu só me lamento por ainda não ter tido uma Mínima de 5ºC ou menos tive a ver registos antigos e só encontro uma coisa parecida no Inverno de 2000 até agora a minha mínima mais baixa foi no dia 26 de Novembro 8,2ºC Se esta próxima madrugada não tiver 5ºC ou menos venho me enforcar aqui


----------



## tozequio (9 Dez 2006 às 14:30)

Já vejo neve do meu quarto portanto para mim este episódio foi positivo


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 15:23)

A média mensal aqui vai em mais de 3ºC de anomalia positiva, e no resto do país não deve ser diferente. A ver se o resto do mês compõe um pouco a média.

Mesmo o dia de hoje só tem uma anomalia negativa de 0,8ºC que não compensam de maneira alguma, por exemplo, os 7ºC de anomalia positiva que tive dia 4.


----------



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 17:48)

Fil disse:


> A média mensal aqui vai em mais de 3ºC de anomalia positiva, e no resto do país não deve ser diferente. A ver se o resto do mês compõe um pouco a média.
> 
> Mesmo o dia de hoje só tem uma anomalia negativa de 0,8ºC que não compensam de maneira alguma, por exemplo, os 7ºC de anomalia positiva que tive dia 4.



01-12-2005	14	6	10
02-12-2005	15,4	10,9	13,15
03-12-2005	15,6	9,2	12,4
04-12-2005	14,1	11,5	12,8
05-12-2005	14,3	6,5	10,4
06-12-2005	14,8	4,1	9,45
07-12-2005	14,4	4,1	9,25
08-12-2005	15,3	4,2	9,75
09-12-2005	17,7	6,4	12,05
10-12-2005	16,3	6,1	11,2
11-12-2005	15,4	3,4	9,4
12-12-2005	15	0,4	7,7
13-12-2005	15,3	7,2	11,25
14-12-2005	14,1	7,5	10,8
15-12-2005	13,7	5	9,35
16-12-2005	14	1,8	7,9
17-12-2005	13,7	0	6,85
18-12-2005	15,8	3,7	9,75
19-12-2005	15,1	3,1	9,1
20-12-2005	14,9	1,6	8,25
21-12-2005	14,8	1,7	8,25
22-12-2005	14,5	0,1	7,3
23-12-2005	15,7	2,2	8,95
24-12-2005	15,7	7,3	11,5
25-12-2005	14,2	9,2	11,7
26-12-2005	14,1	10,6	12,35
27-12-2005	15,2	8	11,6
28-12-2005	13,6	5,6	9,6
29-12-2005	13,1	5,4	9,25
30-12-2005	15,4	11,5	13,45
31-12-2005	14,2	9,7	11,95


Estes foram os meus valores de Dezembro passado, que foi muito frio. No dia de hoje a máxima foi de 12.0 e a minim apra já tá em 5.9. Portanto estou com um Dezembro mais frio que o ano passado até à data e com modelos para ficar bem abaixo da media de 10


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 18:08)

LUPER, então mete aí os dados deste mês até ao dia de hoje  

É que o dia de hoje foi o primeiro digno de dezembro e está longe de representar os 8 dias anteriores!

Em minha casa, nos 9 primeiros dias de dezembro do ano passado a média foi de 5,8ºC (2,4ºC / 9,1ºC), no de este ano é de 8,1ºC (5,1ºC / 11,0ºC). A média normal para a estação (que é mais quente que a minha casa) é de 5,0ºC. Menos mal que nos próximos dias a média deverá descer


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 19:43)

tozequio disse:


> Já vejo neve do meu quarto portanto para mim este episódio foi positivo



Quando quiseres podes meter as fotos!  

Pessoal mas ainda alguém dúvida que este Outono/Inverno será mais quente que o anterior? O mestre Seringador, avisou logo no ínicio que seria mais chuvoso e temperado, e assim tem sido de facto!  
E isso não quer dizer que não possamos ter episódios como o 29JAN06 , mas em média será mais temperado!


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2006 às 19:45)

yah a verdd ek k isso n esta só a acontecer em portugal! Mas sim em toda a europa! estancias de eski desertas,sem neve, etc..


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 00:53)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Quando quiseres podes meter as fotos!



É pouca acumulação, quase que nem se ia notar nas fotos. 

Mas amanhã de manhã vou tentar, em princípio as condições de visibilidade devem estar óptimas para apontar a mira para a neve lá por volta do meio-dia.


----------



## Senador (10 Dez 2006 às 06:33)

Cheer up!!


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 20:05)

O meu sensor exterior está a marcar mais 0.7ºC que a estação


----------



## Mago (10 Dez 2006 às 20:22)

eu guio-me em tres diferentes,

O meu sensor do Lidl colocado na varanda numa zona arejada é o valor que me parece mais válido e vai ao encontro da estação do IM 

Um termometro analogico no quintal que as minimas descem em media um grau a menos e as maximas um grau a mais esta mais baixo e com menos corrente de ar.

Estação meterologica do meu colega que em média esta de acordo com o meu sensor.

Outro colega meu no centro da cidade onde o sol dá pouco devido as sombras provocadas pelos edificios estava agora a marcar já pertissimo dos zero graus.

As vezes numa distancia de 20 metros já existem diferenças de um grau penso que estes valores apenas devem ser tomados por um indice de referencia e nao leva-dos ao máximo rigor


----------



## tozequio (10 Dez 2006 às 21:07)

Eu sei, mas coloquei o sensor externo próximo da central(um ao lado do outro) e a central dava valores mais baixos cerca de 0.5/0.7ºC. 

Penso que o problema está relacionado com os últimos dias chuvosos, já que o meu sensor externo quando apanha um bocado de chuva começa a marcar temperaturas muito superiores às reais. A protecção que construí à volta do sensor não deve ter chegado nos últimos dias.


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2006 às 12:55)




----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2006 às 00:16)

Minho disse:


>



Podes crer!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Dez 2006 às 23:55)

Já não é so o Saddam a ser  ...Temos que voltar a rezar!Da outra vez deu resultado!


----------



## Nuno (31 Dez 2006 às 00:00)

mas o ke e isto?? Para mim este topico nem devia de existir! Bora lá pessoal! Vamos acerditar ke vem ai akilo k semp esperámos! friO i neve com fartura! n e so os outros paises ke tem direito a esses acontecimentos   Fé fÉ..Vamos ter fé!! ...tenho fe nos dias de 9 a 18 de janeiro


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2007 às 23:19)

RUN das 18h do GFS .... aí vou eu outra vez....


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2007 às 23:21)

mag0 disse:


> eu guio-me em tres diferentes,
> 
> O meu sensor do Lidl colocado na varanda numa zona arejada é o valor que me parece mais válido e vai ao encontro da estação do IM
> 
> ...



Mas Trancoso é terra de meteorologistas o que??  
 Em Melgaço não conheço uma única pessoa com estação meteorológica!


----------



## ACalado (5 Jan 2007 às 23:24)

Minho disse:


> RUN das 18h do GFS .... aí vou eu outra vez....



bem isto já começa a ser desesperante  isto é um tédio para ter dias de sol e ceu limpo mais vale que venha o verão pois assim sempre da para ir para a praia 
que inverno da treta
a iso 0 anda a rondar a rondar mas não há meio de descair para sul      
razão tem o seringador em nao passar muito cartão ao gfs vão do 8 ao 80.... gastam-se euros euros no aperfeiçoamento dos modelos e eles simplesmente andam a toa


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Jan 2007 às 00:25)

Minho disse:


> Mas Trancoso é terra de meteorologistas o que??
> Em Melgaço não conheço uma única pessoa com estação meteorológica!



   

Realmente, ainda havemos de fazer peregrinações  a Trancoso, a terra da meteorologia. Olhem eu não me importava nada de ter alguém por aqui a debitar dados cá para fora, era uma maneira de evitar de ter de comprar uma eu próprio!


----------



## Mago (6 Jan 2007 às 00:58)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente, ainda havemos de fazer peregrinações  a Trancoso, a terra da meteorologia. Olhem eu não me importava nada de ter alguém por aqui a debitar dados cá para fora, era uma maneira de evitar de ter de comprar uma eu próprio!



Lol mas eu sou o mais doido em Trancoso .... bem fazia falta um membro na Cidade da Guarda pois também deve ter umas leituras interessantes nas temperaturas e na queda de neve é uma cidade priveligiada.

bem reparem só no numero de estações automaticas de meterologia amadoras só nesta provincia espanhola...

( os numeros são os graus da temperatura actuais e cada ponto uma estação)


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2007 às 17:03)

Nunca pensei que a esta data pudesse ver modelos tão ruins como estes! E ainda por cima estas nuvens irritantes que aparecem de noite e não deixam chuiva nenhuma nem deixam a temperatura descer!    

Se este mês e fevereiro forem acima da média, estamos bem aviados para ter todos os meses de 2007 acima da média


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2007 às 17:15)

Fil disse:


> Nunca pensei que a esta data pudesse ver modelos tão ruins como estes! E ainda por cima estas nuvens irritantes que aparecem de noite e não deixam chuiva nenhuma nem deixam a temperatura descer!
> 
> Se este mês e fevereiro forem acima da média, estamos bem aviados para ter todos os meses de 2007 acima da média



Já só espero que não seja tão mau como o Inverno de 1998. Nesse ano Janeiro e Fevereiro tiveram +3ºC de anomalia.


----------



## Minho (12 Jan 2007 às 23:07)




----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2007 às 23:09)

Minho disse:


>



com esta ultima saida podemos pensar em ir para a praia


----------



## Minho (12 Jan 2007 às 23:10)

spiritmind disse:


> com esta ultima saida podemos pensar em ir para a praia



Até Domingo não olho para os modelos!


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2007 às 23:21)

Acho que para o encontro do fórum vou levar toalha de praia e um bronzeador


----------



## joaocpais (12 Jan 2007 às 23:23)

Acho que meteorologicamente falando nada mais vai acontecer este mes, assim sendo é melhor ir ler o livro da Carolina Salgado ou ver a ediçao da noite da Floribela ao menos esses fazem-me rir...


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2007 às 23:23)

Minho disse:


> Até Domingo não olho para os modelos!



tb ja estou a ficar farto de acompanhar uma situaçao destas em pleno inverno
acho que quanto mais esperanças temos pior é   
este ano está dificil deixarem-nos ter uma noite animada no forum


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2007 às 00:00)

Que nojo de inverno! Ainda bem que o aquecimento global é só um mito porque senão o fim de semana era pró bronze!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 00:06)

Sem comentários Inverno totalmente para esquecer.


----------



## tozequio (13 Jan 2007 às 00:40)

Parece que vou-me ter que juntar ao suícidio colectivo...


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2007 às 22:11)

Falta pouco mais de 2 semanas para o fim do inverno climático, se me tivessem dito no outono que este inverno ia ser tão mau e tão mete-nojo eu não acreditava! 

É que não há mesmo nada que se aproveite excepto o sincelo em dezembro mas foi um fenómeno muito localizado. A neve em Lisboa durou tão pouco que de certeza muitos não deram por ela até ver na TV. Mesmo assim ainda nevou lá mais que em quase todas as localidades do interior. Acho que isto diz muito do que tem sido este inverno.


----------



## Tiagofsky (12 Fev 2007 às 22:13)

Bota suicídio nisso...


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 22:15)

eu so pergunto uma coisa? quando chega o inverno ?


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 22:21)

EU até quarta não me suicido


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 22:21)

O inverno vai surgir quando menos esperarmos


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2007 às 22:27)

Minho disse:


> EU até quarta não me suicido



Pois, tu és capaz de te safares bem!  



Mário Barros disse:


> O inverno vai surgir quando menos esperarmos



Tipo no dia 21 de junho?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 22:48)

Fil disse:


> Pois, tu és capaz de te safares bem!
> 
> 
> 
> Tipo no dia 21 de junho?



Quem sabe   até pode começar já amanhã nos modelos já não podemos confiar por isso andamos ao deus dará as estações estão a mudar de sitio    .


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2007 às 23:08)

spiritmind disse:


> eu so pergunto uma coisa? quando chega o inverno ?



O Inverno já acabou  
Pelo menos por aqui o Inverno climático acabou no início deste mês. Na vegetação já são bem visíveis os sinais da Primavera.
Claro que ainda é possível, até meados de Abril, um ou mesmo vários episódios com dias mais frios, mas o Inverno já não deve voltar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 23:11)

Daqui a uns tempos retornarei aqui para vos chacinar e depois, quem sabe , me possam dar razão .

Mas tenho como dado adquirido que Bragança está na rota da extinção da neve por aí!


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 23:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Daqui a uns tempos retornarei aqui para vos chacinar e depois, quem sabe , me possam dar razão .
> 
> Mas tenho como dado adquirido que Bragança está na rota da extinção da neve por aí!



espero bem que me chacines o mais rapido possivel mas penso que vais ter de esperar pelo menos mais um anito


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2007 às 23:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Daqui a uns tempos retornarei aqui para vos chacinar e depois, quem sabe , me possam dar razão .
> 
> Mas tenho como dado adquirido que Bragança está na rota da extinção da neve por aí!



Eu não disse que já não vai nevar. Não faço a mínima ideia do que vai acontecer, até pode cair meio metro de neve ainda este mês ou no próximo. Só disse que já começou a Primavera e isso já não pode voltar a trás.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Fev 2007 às 23:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Daqui a uns tempos retornarei aqui para vos chacinar e depois, quem sabe , me possam dar razão .
> 
> Mas tenho como dado adquirido que Bragança está na rota da extinção da neve por aí!





O que mais queria era dar-te razão mas isso não deve acontecer...


----------



## Brigantia (12 Fev 2007 às 23:26)

Dan disse:


> Eu não disse que já não vai nevar. Não faço a mínima ideia do que vai acontecer, até pode cair meio metro de neve ainda este mês ou no próximo. Só disse que já começou a Primavera e isso já não pode voltar a trás.




O próximo f-d-s ainda nos pode trazer uma surpresa...pelo menos para as serras que nos rodeiam...


----------



## Fernando (13 Fev 2007 às 13:46)

Viva!

Encontrei este fórum ontem por um mero acaso e fiquei mesmo contente visto que pensei que era o único entusiasta de meteorologia, já que os meus amigos dizem que devo ter algum trauma de infância. :P

Depois de ver meia dúzia de tópicos descobri que o meu conhecimento é muito limitado, sendo que espero aprender bastante por aqui!

Bem, gostava de dizer que ainda espero um grande nevão em bragança este ano e de preferência, que me encontre lah!  

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2007 às 13:53)

Bem vindo Fernando a este humilde forum de meteoloucos   

Apresenta-te aqui http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=26


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 14:07)

Boas,

Acho que vai haver muitos membros que estão a cantar antes do tempo
Eu prefiro aguardar apesar de alguns indicadores darem como mudança após o Carnaval e sobretudo para o 1ª FDS de Março mas.....

além disso não somos um país do Norte da Europa e a neve não é sinónimo de Inverno, é sinónimo de eventos chuvosos, tempestuodos, anticiclone e frio e alguns de episódios de neve que sempre foram de menor escala 

Até parece um tempo de Primavera onde a sucessão de depressões é normal nesa época 

Lanço o desafio se aqueles que afirmam que o Inverno acabou (fora a cronologia climática) é pq estão a ver ou pelo menos a prever que não surgirá mais nada que seja connectado com o Inverno no vosso ponto de vista. 
e lemberem-se o Inverno não é só neve ( são sobretudo eventos chuvosos, tempestuosos, anticiclone e frio e alguns de episódios de neve) 

Pois então, convido-vos a colocarem os vossos pensamentos, que alguns de nós não estamos a ver, i.e., o que é que indica nas v/ previsões  para levarem a crer que o Inverno acabou?  

Claro que não me suicido pelo contrário agora é que vai começar animação em termos de (eventos chuvosos, tempestuosos, anticiclone e frio e alguns de episódios de neve) até Abril


----------



## Nuno (13 Fev 2007 às 14:11)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acho que vai haver muitos membros que estão a cantar antes do tempo
> Eu prefiro aguardar apesar de alguns indicadores darem como mudança após o Carnaval e sobretudo para o 1ª FDS de Março mas.....
> ...



Boas caro Seringador  Estou contigo faço tuas as minhas palavras! Ha muita gente que ja lançou a toalha para o chão..Ainda me lembro de tu ha uns meses fazeres referençia ao Fim de Fevereiro i ao principio de Março.  Esperamos ate lá i veremos se o inverno ainda ñ nos prega uma partidinha


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2007 às 14:20)

Yap também estou de acordo com o que disse o nisso amigo Seringador...o nosso Inverno não é caracterizado por grandes fenómenos de frio e neve mas sim mais por bons episódios de frentes activas e temporais apesar de tarem a ficar para o escassos ultimamente  com isto não quer dizer que o frio também não faça parte claro que faz como já o fez apenas tivemos azar de ser algo seco...mas não vamos desesperar e a neve vai voltar as serras ainda este mes mas até lá temos actividade  provocada por frentes frias afinal estamos no Inverno Portugues


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2007 às 15:30)

Se calhar estamos todos a falar de coisas diferentes. Se utilizarmos uma definição de Inverno tal como a que é utilizada nas regiões de clima temperado, então os Invernos em Portugal, quando os há, são curtos e muito amenos. 
Por aqui, a neve até é relativamente habitual no início da Primavera. Em Fevereiro de 2004 lembro-me de ver muitas árvores, já com em floração, cobertas de neve e pode muito bem voltar a acontecer.


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2007 às 15:35)

ainda e cedo pro suicidio, vamos esperar k o inverno ainda nao acabou é preciso e ter calma


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Fev 2007 às 15:37)

Eu lembro-me,já nao sei em k ano foi ao certo mas talvez 97 que durante as ferias de pascoa,estiveram dias com quase 30 graus e d um momento para o outro mudou totalmente o panorama e fui kse desde o porto ate Tras os Montes p a minha aldeia com neve quase constante!Não podemos perder a esperança..


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 16:54)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Eu lembro-me,já nao sei em k ano foi ao certo mas talvez 97 que durante as ferias de pascoa,estiveram dias com quase 30 graus e d um momento para o outro mudou totalmente o panorama e fui kse desde o porto ate Tras os Montes p a minha aldeia com neve quase constante!Não podemos perder a esperança..




Qual é a tua aldeia Tiago?

Ainda vai toda a minha gente encher a barriguinha de neve! Pode é que seja só para o ano!  Ou pode que não


----------



## dj_alex (13 Fev 2007 às 17:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Qual é a tua aldeia Tiago?
> 
> Ainda vai toda a minha gente encher a barriguinha de neve! Pode é que seja só para o ano!  Ou pode que não



Talvez ainda este ano...lá para dezembro    

Falando mais a sério, em termos de inverno climatologico ele é Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro. Qualquer previsão para o inverno é DJF.  Eu as vezes até me esqueço que a suposta Primavera só começa a 21 de Março. No entanto as situações sinopticos nos últimas dias tem sido típicas de Primavera.

Encher a barriguinha de neve a cotas baixas acho dificil...Acima dos 1000/1200 é bem possivel ainda.


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 18:00)

dj_alex disse:


> Talvez ainda este ano...lá para dezembro
> 
> Falando mais a sério, em termos de inverno climatologico ele é Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro. Qualquer previsão para o inverno é DJF.  Eu as vezes até me esqueço que a suposta Primavera só começa a 21 de Março. No entanto as situações sinopticos nos últimas dias tem sido típicas de Primavera.
> 
> Encher a barriguinha de neve a cotas baixas acho dificil...Acima dos 1000/1200 é bem possivel ainda.



é o problema dos Invernos modernos e isso da cota acho que vais preferir não ter dito  facilmente pode nevar em Março a cotas baixas 600-800m 
Masnão disses-te se te suicidavas


----------



## dj_alex (13 Fev 2007 às 21:10)

Seringador disse:


> é o problema dos Invernos modernos e isso da cota acho que vais preferir não ter dito  facilmente pode nevar em Março a cotas baixas 600-800m
> Masnão disses-te se te suicidavas



Em termos de encher a barriga como o KIM disse...este ano não me parece


----------



## rozzo (13 Fev 2007 às 21:10)

dj_alex disse:


> Talvez ainda este ano...lá para dezembro
> 
> Falando mais a sério, em termos de inverno climatologico ele é Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro. Qualquer previsão para o inverno é DJF.  Eu as vezes até me esqueço que a suposta Primavera só começa a 21 de Março. No entanto as situações sinopticos nos últimas dias tem sido típicas de Primavera.
> 
> Encher a barriguinha de neve a cotas baixas acho dificil...Acima dos 1000/1200 é bem possivel ainda.



sim, realmente a altura mais propicia para episódios realmente frios já está a passar.. depois do final de Janeiro, inicio de Fevereiro começa a ficar mais dificil.. entao à medida que vamos entrando em Março.. para haver "festa" a partir desta altura realmente teem que ser situações excepcionais.. mas de qq maneira, muito longe de impossiveis! afinal, se bem me lembro (corrijam-me se estiver enganado ).. a temperatura mais baixa registada em Lisboa (e provavelmente em muitas outras cidades) em cerca de 20 anos foi em 2005, e precisamente no dia 1 de MARÇO!  portanto.... até foi 1 entrada seca sem precipitação acho eu.. mas foi de certeza das situações sinopticas de entrada fria mais importantes dos ultimos anos não?



e lá está.. já foi em Março.. e ainda estamos a meio de Fev  portanto embora pouco provável, "não vá o Diabo tecê-las" qd estamos já a anunciar o fim do Inverno!  
mas pronto, isto relativamente a "festa" com frio e neve em cotas baixas.. o que na verdade.. nem é propriamente o "normal" do nosso Inverno.. acho que concordamos que o nosso Inverno "normal" é ameno, chuvoso, e com neve razoavel em cotas altas.. e quanto a isso.. vamos lá ver o que se desenrola, mas acho que talvez ainda haja bastante para dar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Fev 2007 às 21:44)

Ok amigos... Eu suicido-me também as esperanças morreram agora! Não houve nem haverá neve para ninguém... É triste mas é verdade!


----------



## ACalado (13 Fev 2007 às 21:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ok amigos... Eu suicido-me também as esperanças morreram agora! Não houve nem haverá neve para ninguém... É triste mas é verdade!



esqueçam a neve a cotas intermedias e baixas o inverno ao nivel desses fenomenos acabou


----------



## mesq (13 Fev 2007 às 22:15)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Eu lembro-me,já nao sei em k ano foi ao certo mas talvez 97 que durante as ferias de pascoa,estiveram dias com quase 30 graus e d um momento para o outro mudou totalmente o panorama e fui kse desde o porto ate Tras os Montes p a minha aldeia com neve quase constante!Não podemos perder a esperança..



Contaram-me uma vez que, em Maio de 1979, houve uma semana de temperaturas estivais, bem acima dos 30ºC, para na semana a seguir haver um grande nevão no Interior Norte. Foi uma razia nas colheitas.  

Outros tempos.


----------



## Fernando (13 Fev 2007 às 22:44)

mesq disse:


> Contaram-me uma vez que, em Maio de 1979, houve uma semana de temperaturas estivais, bem acima dos 30ºC, para na semana a seguir haver um grande nevão no Interior Norte. Foi uma razia nas colheitas.
> 
> Outros tempos.



Confirmo! A minha irmã nasceu a 18 de Maio de 1979 e pouco antes de nascer a minha mãe deu uma grande queda à entrada de casa pq escorregou no imenso manto branco. Por sorte a minha irmã acabou por nascer normal!


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2007 às 22:53)

rozzo disse:


> sim, realmente a altura mais propicia para episódios realmente frios já está a passar.. depois do final de Janeiro, inicio de Fevereiro começa a ficar mais dificil.. entao à medida que vamos entrando em Março.. para haver "festa" a partir desta altura realmente teem que ser situações excepcionais.. mas de qq maneira, muito longe de impossiveis! afinal, se bem me lembro (corrijam-me se estiver enganado ).. a temperatura mais baixa registada em Lisboa (e provavelmente em muitas outras cidades) em cerca de 20 anos foi em 2005, e precisamente no dia 1 de MARÇO!  portanto.... até foi 1 entrada seca sem precipitação acho eu.. mas foi de certeza das situações sinopticas de entrada fria mais importantes dos ultimos anos não?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, foi o episódio responsável pelo valor de temperatura mais baixo nestes últimos anos, pelo menos por aqui, e por novos mínimos absolutos do mês de Março na maior parte das estações meteorológicas.
Não foi uma entrada totalmente seca, ainda deixou alguma neve com acumulação na noite de 2 para 3 de Março. Aqui foi no dia 2 que se registou o valor mais baixo com -10,4ºC.


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Fev 2007 às 23:00)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Qual é a tua aldeia Tiago?
> 
> Ainda vai toda a minha gente encher a barriguinha de neve! Pode é que seja só para o ano!  Ou pode que não



A aldeia (que é um lugar apenas,n tem mais que 100 habitantes) chama-se Sanradela e fika no sitio assinalado ai no mapa a cerca de 565m d altitude + coisa - coisa, segundo as cartas militares que tenho da zona.Como vês Kim, para ir do Porto até la com neve não é muito dificil..so antes do marão poderia ser + complicado e mm assim tive sempre neve!!


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2007 às 23:04)

Fernando disse:


> Confirmo! A minha irmã nasceu a 18 de Maio de 1979 e pouco antes de nascer a minha mãe deu uma grande queda à entrada de casa pq escorregou no imenso manto branco. Por sorte a minha irmã acabou por nascer normal!




Então foi em 1979, já me tinham falado várias vezes nesse episódio mas sem referir uma data exacta.


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2007 às 00:10)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acho que vai haver muitos membros que estão a cantar antes do tempo
> Eu prefiro aguardar apesar de alguns indicadores darem como mudança após o Carnaval e sobretudo para o 1ª FDS de Março mas.....
> ...



Nunca disse que o inverno tinha terminado, disse que o inverno caminha rapidamente para o seu fim e apesar de nestes últimos anos a 2º quinzena de Fevereiro nos ter brindado belas situações invernais, a cada ano que passa maior é a probabilidade que isso deixe de suceder. E a tendência dos últimos tempos é a de que é a primavera que ganha terreno ao inverno e não o contrário.

Eu sei que Portugal não está no norte da Europa e não peço nevões ao nivel do mar, mas acho razoável aguardar todos os invernos sem excepção por uma grande situação de neve no norte e interior centro tal como aguardo com confiança os dias ou semanas a fio de céu azul que terei no verão. Um nevão a cotas intermédias sempre tivemos, pelo menos que me lembre pois diz-se que a memória meteorológica é a pior  Até no cálido inverno 95/96 a neve, e em boas quantidades, não deixou de nos visitar (tenho foto). Mesmo a cotas altas este inverno, que não tem sido muito seco, tem sido horroroso em termos de neve, que o diga o pessoal da Covilhã que têm vista para a serra. Eu tenho vista para as serras da sanábria e a meados de fevereiro pouca ou nenhuma neve têm.

É normal sentir-se um pouco frustado agora que o inverno se aproxima do fim, todo o ano á espera dele e ainda não houve sequer acumulação de 1cm de neve em qualquer cidade do interior norte e centro como é habitual (excepto talvez Montalegre). Na primavera também ocorrem nevões mas são casos raros excepto nas terras altas. Chuvas, tempestades, etc podemos as ter em qualquer altura do ano (até no verão se tivermos sorte), agora neve com boas probabilidades só no período Dez Jan Fev.

PS: Pior que tudo é que acho que todos nós esperavamos muito mais deste inverno. Arrefecimento onde paras? 

PS2: spiritmind, se vier um nevão é melhor esconderes-te!


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 00:23)

Tiagofsky disse:


> A aldeia (que é um lugar apenas,n tem mais que 100 habitantes) chama-se Sanradela e fika no sitio assinalado ai no mapa a cerca de 565m d altitude + coisa - coisa, segundo as cartas militares que tenho da zona.Como vês Kim, para ir do Porto até la com neve não é muito dificil..so antes do marão poderia ser + complicado e mm assim tive sempre neve!!



Qual é a carta a que te referes? A 103... Será? . É aqui que encontro a tua terrinha!  

Aqui fica o link para a carta: http://www.igeoe.pt/igeoearcweb/igeoesig/selFolha.asp?serie=M888&n=103






E aqui dá para ver a cota *567m*   








Fil disse:


> (...) Até no cálido inverno 95/96 a neve, e em boas quantidades, não deixou de nos visitar (*tenho foto*).
> 
> (...)



Fil de que estás à espera? Coloca lá a bendita da foto, desde que seja de neve é linda!!!


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2007 às 00:27)

Fil disse:


> Nunca disse que o inverno tinha terminado, disse que o inverno caminha rapidamente para o seu fim e apesar de nestes últimos anos a 2º quinzena de Fevereiro nos ter brindado belas situações invernais, a cada ano que passa maior é a probabilidade que isso deixe de suceder. E a tendência dos últimos tempos é a de que é a primavera que ganha terreno ao inverno e não o contrário.
> 
> Eu sei que Portugal não está no norte da Europa e não peço nevões ao nivel do mar, mas acho razoável aguardar todos os invernos sem excepção por uma grande situação de neve no norte e interior centro tal como aguardo com confiança os dias ou semanas a fio de céu azul que terei no verão. Um nevão a cotas intermédias sempre tivemos, pelo menos que me lembre pois diz-se que a memória meteorológica é a pior  Até no cálido inverno 95/96 a neve, e em boas quantidades, não deixou de nos visitar (tenho foto). Mesmo a cotas altas este inverno, que não tem sido muito seco, tem sido horroroso em termos de neve, que o diga o pessoal da Covilhã que têm vista para a serra. Eu tenho vista para as serras da sanábria e a meados de fevereiro pouca ou nenhuma neve têm.
> 
> ...



este inverno para mim foi uma desgraça, para mim e certamente para a turistrela (http://www.turistrela.pt/pistas/pistas.html) pistas encerradas em pleno mes de fevereiro   e ainda por cima sem temperaturas minimas que possibilitam a criaçao de neve artificial pelos canhoes  nao me venham dizer que existe potencial pois afirmo novamente existe potencial sim para chover bem nas terras altas (covilha guarda bragança ect) e talvez podera cair neve na serra da estrela nunca abaixo dos 1200/1300m e nas serras do norte, e agora perguntam em que dados me baseio? e simples tenho seguido a tendencia dos modelos e nota-se perfeitamente a entrada de ar mais quente e humido nas nossas latitudes (minima de 10ºc) espero estar enganado e se o tiver sou o primeiro a vir aki a dar razao aos meus amigos que dizem o contrario mas sinceramente penso que nao vai ser preciso


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Fev 2007 às 00:43)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Qual é a carta a que te referes? A 103... Será? . É aqui que encontro a tua terrinha!
> 
> Aqui fica o link para a carta: http://www.igeoe.pt/igeoearcweb/igeoesig/selFolha.asp?serie=M888&n=103
> 
> ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 01:02)

Tiagofsky disse:


> kimcarvalho disse:
> 
> 
> > Qual é a carta a que te referes? A 103... Será? . É aqui que encontro a tua terrinha!
> ...


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Fev 2007 às 01:15)

Faz parte do concelho de Alijó..Já agora e por curiosidade deixo aqui o link as historias da minha familia 
Quanto ao vinho, têm que ser muitos garrafoes pq so um não tem piada!Trazes uns tb daí de baixo que tb é boa binhola!!!

http://genealogia.netopia.pt/familias/fam_show.php?id=570


----------



## mesq (14 Fev 2007 às 08:17)

Dan disse:


> Então foi em 1979, já me tinham falado várias vezes nesse episódio mas sem referir uma data exacta.



Tendo o mês, nem é difícil depois encontrar os dias em que isso aconteceu (13-16/19-20 de Maio) e comparar as cartas respectivas:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1979/Rrea00219790513.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1979/Rrea00219790514.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1979/Rrea00219790515.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1979/Rrea00219790516.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1979/Rrea00219790519.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1979/Rrea00219790520.gif


----------



## dj_alex (14 Fev 2007 às 10:16)

O ano passado o último nevão de jeito na Serra da Estrela foi no 25 de Abril. Nevou a partir dos 1300/1400m ou algo assim. 

Lembro-me perfeitamente pois fui passar o fds prolongado lá para cima, para alem de todos os modelos daram neve a cotas bastante altas..acima dos 1800.

Lembras-te spiritmind ??


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2007 às 13:38)

dj_alex disse:


> O ano passado o último nevão de jeito na Serra da Estrela foi no 25 de Abril. Nevou a partir dos 1300/1400m ou algo assim.
> 
> Lembro-me perfeitamente pois fui passar o fds prolongado lá para cima, para alem de todos os modelos daram neve a cotas bastante altas..acima dos 1800.
> 
> Lembras-te spiritmind ??



boas tardes, lembro-me muito bem pois tava la numa casa a passar o feriado começou a chover e dps de repente passou de chuva a neve   ninguem estava a contar que nevasse na zona das penhas pois a cota prevista era muito elevada fikei supreendido  agora digo uma coisa tem de nevar o mais rapido possilvel pois senao o carnaval sera um fiasco e coitadas das pessoas que ja tem marcacoes para esses dias a pagar um balurdio sem terem direito a neve


----------



## Serrano (14 Fev 2007 às 14:13)

Pois, pois, a Serra da Estrela bem está a precisar de neve, porque as últimas chuvas levaram o manto branco que existia.

Sobre nevões na Serra em Abril/Maio, quase todos os anos são uma presença e mesmo no local onde resido já vi acumular neve nos telhados e nos carros no final de Abril de 1995. E há meia dúzia de anos, também vi cair uns flocos na noite de 30 de Abril para 01 de Maio a 700 metros de altitude. 

O que é certo este ano, é que ainda não vi acumulação de neve à minha porta, porque os dias em que nevou mal deu para branquear os automóveis e os telhados, portanto, arrisco-me a passar o primeiro Inverno sem ver os meus terrenos com neve.

Vamos esperar que as próximas semanas tragam alguma surpresa...


----------



## Rui Ferreira (14 Fev 2007 às 14:17)

spiritmind disse:


> boas tardes, lembro-me muito bem pois tava la numa casa a passar o feriado começou a chover e dps de repente passou de chuva a neve   ninguem estava a contar que nevasse na zona das penhas pois a cota prevista era muito elevada fikei supreendido  agora digo uma coisa tem de nevar o mais rapido possilvel pois senao o carnaval sera um fiasco e coitadas das pessoas que ja tem marcacoes para esses dias a pagar um balurdio sem terem direito a neve




Pois é, eu sou um desses felizardos   que reservou duas noites na covilhã a contar com a neve e parece-me que nem a vou ver.... 

Na torre ainda há alguma coisa ou já foi tudo á vida?.....

No entanto ainda tenho alguma esperança que sexta e sábado ainda me caia alguma coisa.... 

Cump


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 14:24)

Serrano disse:


> Pois, pois, a Serra da Estrela bem está a precisar de neve, porque as últimas chuvas levaram o manto branco que existia.
> 
> Sobre nevões na Serra em Abril/Maio, quase todos os anos são uma presença e mesmo no local onde resido já vi acumular neve nos telhados e nos carros no final de Abril de 1995. E há meia dúzia de anos, também vi cair uns flocos na noite de 30 de Abril para 01 de Maio a 700 metros de altitude.
> 
> ...




Sim confirmo no marão nevou em forma de aguaceiros em 02 de Maio e no ano passado no dia 25 de Abril a 1000m. 

Bem para mim não está a ser fustrante , pq esperava um Inverno temperado e só falava em frio além da 1ª quinzena de Dezembro e, agora a partir da 2ª quinzena até 2ª semana de Março, pelo que só será fustrante se não acontecer nenhuma situação de frio para cotas acima dos 600m até meados de Março. 
A ver vamos, o pior é se é seco, mas dúvido...


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 14:28)

Rui Ferreira disse:


> Pois é, eu sou um desses felizardos   que reservou duas noites na covilhã a contar com a neve e parece-me que nem a vou ver....
> 
> Na torre ainda há alguma coisa ou já foi tudo á vida?.....
> 
> ...



Não se preocupem, pq que a partir do dia 16 à tarde, com alguns interlúdios de temperaturas a 850hPa elevadas (dia 19), irá nevar bem acima dos 1500/1600m e depois descer a cota para os 1000-1200 mas, neste caso já com pouca precipitação


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2007 às 14:34)

Rui Ferreira disse:


> Pois é, eu sou um desses felizardos   que reservou duas noites na covilhã a contar com a neve e parece-me que nem a vou ver....
> 
> Na torre ainda há alguma coisa ou já foi tudo á vida?.....
> 
> ...



nao torre tb nao ha neve  as pistas estao encerradas em pleno mes de fevereiro http://www.turistrela.pt/pistas/pistas.html mas em contrapartida podemos ter esperança  
sera pouca mas melhor do que nada


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2007 às 15:02)

Acabei de ver a mateo na TVE e podes ficar tranquilo... Irá nevar no norte acima dos 1200m e centro acima dos 1500m... Mas não será em grande quantidade! Este ano está a ser de facto mto mau nesse aspecto... Como sou de Chaves e lá neva com frequencia, pelo enos nevava, nunca tinha ido a Serra da Estrela, fui lá dia 2 de Janeiro... Neve não havia! Este ano vai ficar para a história!


----------



## Santos (14 Fev 2007 às 15:34)

Boa tarde amigos,
Por favor não se suicidem!
Se se suicidarem como é que vão ver as entradas frias que virão e não falta muito!
Já viram os Nova Iorquinos...há 2 semanas andavam em mangas de camisa e calções, e passeavam de bicicleta, agora têm frio e se passearem será de ski porque caso contrário caem.
"Até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima"


----------



## dj_alex (14 Fev 2007 às 15:43)

spiritmind disse:


> nao torre tb nao ha neve  as pistas estao encerradas em pleno mes de fevereiro http://www.turistrela.pt/pistas/pistas.html mas em contrapartida podemos ter esperança
> sera pouca mas melhor do que nada




miséria de inverno....

A estância nem 15 dias deve ter estado aberta no total....


----------



## Rui Ferreira (14 Fev 2007 às 17:55)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Acabei de ver a mateo na TVE e podes ficar tranquilo... Irá nevar no norte acima dos 1200m e centro acima dos 1500m... Mas não será em grande quantidade! Este ano está a ser de facto mto mau nesse aspecto... Como sou de Chaves e lá neva com frequencia, pelo enos nevava, nunca tinha ido a Serra da Estrela, fui lá dia 2 de Janeiro... Neve não havia! Este ano vai ficar para a história!



Ainda bem que será assim, mas com esta instabilidade toda só vendo para acreditar.  

No inicio de Janeiro a Serra da Estrela estava muito pobre em termos de neve, muito embora seja sempre bonita. Estive para ir passar a passagem de ano lá mas a falta de neve trocou-me as voltas.

Agora reservei com 1 mês de antecedência para o Carnaval a contar com neve em boas quantidades e sai-me isto.... 

Enfim, de qualquer forma lá estarei dia 18 e até lá vou rezando para que neve...  

Cump


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2007 às 17:48)

Ao contrário do que acontece quase todos os anos e principalmente nos ultimos (quentes) anos, o fevereiro deste ano vai acabar sem uma unica entrada fria!

Para estarmos em arrefecimento, quase á entrada de uma nova era glaciar, esperava bem mais!


----------



## Mago (24 Fev 2007 às 19:42)

Tenham calma!
Teremos ainda umas trovoadazitas em Abril/Maio/Junho para nos subir a adrenalina.


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2007 às 23:25)

Lamento, mas não me resta outra solução...

       



Claro que estou pronto para ressuscitar a qualquer momento


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 23:41)

A Meteorologia nao se resume só á neve   Tal como Agosto não se vai resumir só a calor


----------

